# Craftsmen Commercial #10128990 Metal Lathe



## bluhming (Jun 5, 2015)

I found this in a shed I was scrapping out , really good condition , everything works . Any idea what its worth ?


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 5, 2015)

It would be worth a lot to you if it was sitting on your bench and you were learning how to use it.  Our mission at The Hobby-Machinist, Inc. to promote, advance and encourage machining and metalworking as hobbies.  You will find a lot of help and encouragement here.  As a new new member of The Hobby Machinist, you would not be able to post in the classifieds without making a donation.

Look on Ebay for pricing information, that's the best way to figure out pricing in your area.  Craigslist would be another resource.


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 5, 2015)

I paid $1000 for mine. It came with a lot of tooling, extra chucks and a milling attachment.
I my area that is a steal.
So look for lathes for sale in your area and you'll get a better idea what it's worth.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 5, 2015)

*bluhming*,

Although I suspect that you aren't particularly interested in learning to use it, the 101.28990 (and equivalent Atlas 3996) was the final and best model lathe built by Clausing/Atlas.  The last year that it was sold (1981), list price was just under $2000.  Going price today varies with condition and location, but ballpark $900 to $1600 for the bare lathe, running.  Accessories and tooling would add to that range.  If you just want to sell it, your best bet is going to be Craig's List and local pickup, followed by eBay.  However, as Jim indicated, if you make a donation to the site (and wait a bit, as the software doesn't do it automatically) you can list it in our Classifieds.


----------

